# Little advice needed.



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all, its been a while... a long while!!

I was diagnosed with Hashis a few yrs back, was stablised on 100mcg of Levothyroxine withing 4-5 months and my thyroid was very well behaved, no changes needed at all. Even through my last pregnancy my thyroid was level. After having my son in Feb, again my thyroid was fine.

My problem is that: I am waiting for a little operation to have a blockage removed from my kidney and biopsied so at the pre-op admissions apointment they tested my thyroid just for their records, level was way high, so my dose was halved. At the next test is was too low, so i was increased to 75mcg.... then it was still too low so im back to my 100 dose!! The problem is i cant have this surgery while my thyroid is out of whack.

Anyone else have this up and down so quickly?? What to do?

TIA


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

What level are we talking about here? TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4?

I am sorry you have this blockage and hope that it can be taken care of forthwith.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> What level are we talking about here? TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4?
> 
> I am sorry you have this blockage and hope that it can be taken care of forthwith.


Sorry, its just the TSH level they are testing, trying to get the others tested is like getting blood from a stone! Not sure on the level or range but i am trying to find out.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I always say it's pretty stupid to make dramatic dose changes. Thyroid med doses should be done G R A D U A L L Y.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> I always say it's pretty stupid to make dramatic dose changes. Thyroid med doses should be done G R A D U A L L Y.


I said the same, but dr not interested in being told how to do his job! He also tried to check level after 3 weeks of new dose..... Like knocking on wood sometimes!!


----------

